# My Landlord Says Im Not Allowed Crickets...EVER!



## emmzy (Jan 24, 2007)

the woman down stairs has complained about her flat being infested with crickets and blames me because she hates me :| so the only way i can keep any of my babies (including the iggy who doesnt even eat crickets:|) is to find something else to feed them on i always buy waxworms and mealworms too but they are no use for frogs as they always end up drowing themselves before they have a chance to be eaten, so what else is good for them? i thought locusts but they are too expensive to feed everyone all the time and thats all they sell in the petshop near me


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

you'll be being accused of sending plagues to her if u change to locusts lol.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

If you've got insect-eating herps, I'd suggest maybe one of the non-climbing, non-flying, non-invasive roach species. They're silent, so your landlord wouldn't even need to know they were there.


----------



## Crysta (Feb 11, 2007)

Roaches are great! I like B. lateralis, they are small, look like crickets, they don't chirp or climb plastic..and are about the size of crickets.
There are plenty of other species of roaches to chose from, but I found I like these guys better. There pretty red color.. lol
They just need to be kept warm 80-85. Eats apples..vegys and dog food(Put the dog food in the blender to make it powerdery and add in the spirulina for extra nutrition for the reptiles later on so they can be on their best colors.)

B. lateralis










Wish you luck,
Crysta


----------



## 16-BIT (Apr 17, 2006)

or maybe silkworms? there expensive but quite good nutritional value


----------



## emmzy (Jan 24, 2007)

yeah i looked into roaches but wouldnt they be worse if they escaped? shes a pure cow always complaining about something dont want to give them a excuse to get rid of my animals id rather move again and do they drown easy or not lol


----------



## Crysta (Feb 11, 2007)

They need a stable temperature in order to populate..and if you are careful they won't escape. Crickets have a higher risk of escaping then a roach.
Get a..dog food scopper to pick up the roaches if you don't want to touch them, or put them in a little plastic dish so you gecko can eat from it. If he doesn't eat all the roaches, you can alway remove the dish and dump the roaches back into there tub. These guys can't jump. Just be warry of the males..they can flutter abit. So, it's best if you keep them in the tub. Then again, if a male ever gets out(they shouldn't if the required circumstances are taken), it will be kinda lonely and unable to populate.

Crysta


----------



## emmzy (Jan 24, 2007)

this is true but then again i thought i was carefull with the crickets! so where can i get roaches? and how long before all the crickets die off?


----------



## Crysta (Feb 11, 2007)

> this is true but then again i thought i was carefull with the crickets!


Lol, crickets are the master of escapees! They climb up the silicone seams of tanks and jump off..And many people have a problem taking there back legs off before they put them in a plastic dish..



> so where can i get roaches?


You will need to look around online for people in your area to buy roaches. I'm from Canada so I don't know were to purchase any roaches from the UK. Though I've heard of many people keeping them there.. I just don't know who anymore.. lol.. You probably can get shipments in from Germany or elsewere.
Roaches live for about 2 years depending on the species.



> and how long before all the crickets die off?


Probably around 6 weeks.. their lifespand isn't too long. Unless they go into the ladys flower pots and breed, you shouldn't have a problem. Sticky pads on the floor are good too, have apple in the middle of one, should attract the crickets..just don't forget were the pads were set.

----
Oh yes on your part, avoid the lobster roaches they climb plastic!


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

*lobster roaches*

we use lobster roaches that we buy from rickeeze on this forum, and as long as you smear vaseline around the top of the tub they are kept in they do not escape and our reps love them, they cannot get enough of em, we have just bought a 300 culture to breed them and i am absolutely terrified of them but have had no escapees yet.:smile:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Wax worm cannot be used as a staple diet as they are far too fatty.
Not being wide or anything but if the woman downstairs does have alot of crickets in her house I would doubt they came in from the garden 
Can't you keep them outside in a hut or something?


----------



## corn flake (Jun 20, 2006)

I agree, Try the Lobster roaches, I have heard quite a few posotive comments about them.
Tanya xx


----------



## emmzy (Jan 24, 2007)

ok will ask rick iv bought things from him before and hes always been very good , and i know that they are probably mine i just didnt want to admit it i always thought i was careful thanks


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

you could either use just locusts.. or use roaches...

personally i prefer loose crix to loose roaches but then i am not a landlord!

N


----------



## emmzy (Jan 24, 2007)

lol yeah i thought loose roaches would be worse but everyone else said they cant get free...yuck lol imagine finding one on the carpet or something dont they carry diseases or something? short of de-legging every cricket im screwed eh? I think its time i put my name on that housing list anyway...i cant believe that woman:| i bet like one cricket went in her house and shes blaming me last month i had a plumber out 6 times over 1 burst pipe 3 weeks later she was still complaining of water coming down then before that she accused me of trying to break into my neighbours house at 5 in the morning when i was asleep in bed she knocked on my door and told me i was making too much noise and she accused my dog of crapping in the close i swear im gona swing for her :| you should have heard the arguement we had yesterday the other neighbours came out to check if everything was ok the funny thing is apart from her no one else in the whole close has ever complained about me and theres 9 flats in this block!


----------



## Crysta (Feb 11, 2007)

roaches are actually pretty clean creatures, if kept in good conditions. Just don't get wild-caughts, as they may carry other bugs..but I guess you knew that already.

I dont really like lobsters all that much. Dubia's and B. lateralis are by far much better..


----------



## whufc_fan85 (Jan 22, 2007)

If that many crix are escaping, are you containing them properly?

What size are you using?

I'm using small browns at the moment for my Beardies, they are kept in a Lee's Cricket Keeper. I've never had a single escape from the keeper and it is very practicle too.

One sec (tries to find link) :idea::idea:

Lees Kricket Reptile Food Keeper (Large)

Hope that helps.


----------



## emmzy (Jan 24, 2007)

i just keep them in the tubs i buy them lol


----------



## whufc_fan85 (Jan 22, 2007)

> i just keep them in the tubs i buy them lol


I take it that the tubs are the little clear plastic ones that are standard? Crickets shouldn't be able to escape from those things, unless the lid isn't on properly or (very unlikely) they are squeezing through the little airholes.

I think your best bet is to tell your neighbour to get herself a cricket eating reptile and let it free roam around her place, problem solved :lol2: 

Or guarantee your landlord that you won't have any escapees, i said that to the missus and so far i've managed to uphold that.


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

id just by one of them cricket keepers so they cant get out tehe tell the landlord you got rid of the lizards(but you havent youve still go them) and say there must be a nest in your house tehe:no1:


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

Morioworms are a nice little invert to keep around; I love them as they dont smell and dont make any noise, and will live for ages just being fed (they wont die off as easily as crickets). In spite of their huge size, their chitin content is actually lower than mealworms, Im told. Some people cut off the heads as there are fears they might eat their way out of your lizards stomach...Im not convinced that these claims are justified personally, and I have never cut the head off any of the hundreds of these things I have fed, I must admit, but that might be something to consider. They can certainly give you a nip if they want to!
Otherwise, I tried lobster roaches recently and they have been quite good - my beardie loves them, but my young tegu has turned up his nose. I imagine your landlord might be shocked though to hear that youre keeping roaches in the house, without even considering their size/how you have them contained, so if hes expecting to be kept informed about what you are doing, it might not be a great idea  

Butterworms are a new foodsource that has cropped up, and are meant to be very high in calcium and arent crazily expensive. Try www.butterworms.co.uk I dont know if they are in season yet though!


----------



## emmzy (Jan 24, 2007)

i already keep the big huge mealworms and waxworms too but the crickets are better for feeding frogs because they dont go straight to the nearest water and drown and i have like 12 frogs lol i suppose i could just get rid of them when theyre doing the inspection and kid on am no gona use them anymore and when they leave just use them again lol if they even so much as hint at getting rid of anyone though im moving out:| ill maybe get my friend to take the iggy for a wander or something the lease says there meant to be in escape proof tanks as if i just sit there staring at them and never take them out lol but shes huge and just lives on the top another tank she had a huge expensive tank built but she never used it so i decided to sell it now they decide to inspect me:| av lived here nearly 3 years and no ones ever inspected before the woman downstairs makes me so mad grrr i want to post her a box of crickets if i have to move out ill send her some from the internet :|


----------



## karmachameleon (Feb 17, 2007)

how much are these cockroachs and for how many i have a veiled and was wondering if he mite like them for a litle change??? cheers ppl


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

I am also looking into roaches to breed perhaps...

its something to think about as I dont mind roaches to look at BUT hate anything with wings... weird but true


----------

